# Cold Feet!



## JessicaG (Mar 26, 2015)

My 2 year old budgie just recently got sick about two weeks ago and was put on antibiotics and was also seperated from my 7 other budgies. His feet were always cold before and still are and I read that it's okay if your budgies feet are cold or hot because of the circulation. I was wondering if that's true or is his cold feet something I should be worrying about. Is their any home remedies that can help him? Please help!!


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Temperature of budgie feet can very-- sometimes it feels like my little girl has feet on fire, other times, it's like they're a little chilly. 
I think it depends: Since his system is probably working over-time trying to rid himself of the disease along with the medicine, it's possible that this is the budgie equivalent of a fever. Keep him warm and just make sure he's still eating and drinking normally so the medicine does it's job. I read your other post and I'm hoping for a quick recovery for your little guy! :fingerx:


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Budgies feet do vary , very hot feet is not a good sign as it is an indicator of a high temperature. Cold feet can sometimes be a sign of disease. As your budgie has been sick I would tend to keep an eye on it and perhaps tell the vet when you next see them. Keep him in a warm environment and feed him probiotics and add some apple cider vinegar to his water it has to have mother in it to be beneficial.


----------



## PrincipePio (Jan 21, 2014)

I agree with the above comments. I've noticed cold feet when the room is cold and Sammy is chilly. I put a heating pad on half of the cage so that he can cuddle up to if he needs it.

Good luck!


----------



## JessicaG (Mar 26, 2015)

Thank you for the support and the help. He's doing much better now.


----------

